# A really odd lot of (curly!) babies



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These are from two of the meeces I got off the truck a month ago. It'll be easier to list what these parents DON'T carry on a Punnett chart.




The father, who looks perpetually cheesed off


The mother, splashed pointed weirdo tri girl


----------



## ccoryjohnn (Jul 2, 2010)

Can't wait to see what they'll look like once their fur comes in. What do you think they'll turn out to be??


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

So far I see diluted blue, brindle, diluted brindle, splashed, marked black, possibly very dark brindle...


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

The fur is in:


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Omg I LOVE that little speckly yellow one. Top right hand corner on the first 'fur is in' photo.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Very beautiful beebs,
but what exactly is Brindle


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

They are lovely! What a palette of colors!


----------



## m137b (Sep 22, 2010)

Two of those look like splashed c-diluted brindles. Especially the one to the far right in the second pic.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Soleya: Brindle is A^vy, "viable yellow", normally a yellow or orange mouse with black or brown stripes. It comes in a lot of shades, and the amount of striping they have is really variable, so you could have anything from an all-orange mouse to an all-agouti or almost all-black mouse.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I think Brindle is what we call in Holland schildpad, is it right that it also is on sex chromosome? Males die very urly? The code I know is Mobr..


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Not the same thing, just a similar result.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

In Europe, etc., you have Mo brindled, mottled I think it's called, and also A^y, which is lethal yellow. Both can show out in various ways. Mo is thought to be part of the package that can produce calico, but it's very unstable, with Sable as a prt of the package as well. A^vy is prone to obesity, but is so very unpredictable. I have bred the striping and spotting out of the A^vy line I have been working with for about nine years, so they are phenotypical (what it looks like) fawn or red, depending on eye color.

I am really enjoying watching these little ones grow. There's curly from the red buck, I think two of them, at least, will be curly.
The other litter hasn't really been closely looked at yet; they should also be Heinz 57.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Sorry if I look stupid but what is calico?? A sable here is a lethal yellow with tan..


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They have been produced by a couple of different breeders, and just like with a calico cat, it has yellow and black and white all on the back together in solid patches.

Have a look at this site; they have a picture and a bunch of info. I think the calico is under marked or unstandardized. It's considered a type of tricolor.

http://www.hiiret.fi/eng/breeding/varieties/index.html


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

I thought you could also create calico with pied sables, right?


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

The last calico type tri shown in england was a pied sable I believe... but these are pretty much flukes, and arent reproduced through breeding.

MoBr is sex linked moustress... its only viable on females, males do not survive long past weaning if at all. And I cant imagine how that gene would create a calico, as all it does is dilute reds down to pale yellows and black down to a browny colour.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

This is what we call brindle










I never said that is produces calico..?!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes that looks like X-linked brindle to me Soleya.

Honestly its not a variety I would ever advocate breeding, but they are very attractive none the less.

W xx


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I dont breed them, But i know lots of people who do..

I don't wanna breed them, baceause they are sex bound.. You're losing so much baby's then, I rather have produce mouse who are healthy wether they'r male or female


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

I reduced my litters like most breeders on here... BUT I would not want to intentionally breed non-healthy babies.

But that is just my opinion


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I reduce my litters too  At least I do when they have more ten 10 baby's and mostly that is the case..


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You are probably right about the Mo, Willow.

I have always thought that I might be able to extract a calico from some sort of brindle tri pairing. this sort of mousie sometimes looks almost tricolor to start out with when pied. My attempts were foiled by losing almost all my stock, all of my brindles were lost.

Now I've got a pair of brindles, thanks to nuedaimice, who have litters off meeces that are splashed, so we'll see if anything comes out of that. I've got diluted brindles in the first of those two litters, and that's kind of neat all by itself.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww no way!! hehee curly!! Very cute.


----------



## Anubis (Dec 19, 2010)

Here they would be called Long Coat Rex


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Omg I'm in love !!!!


----------



## kellyc88 (May 18, 2011)

they are the cutest things ever!!!


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, so beautiful! I'm not usually one for curly mice, but i could eat those up!


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Don't think that would taste so good hahah


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Lol! They look sweet


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

I know,
but also very hairy :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Not even our cats would eat them; as if, I mean, would they ever eat something with FUR all over it!

NOT!

They would be like, "More meeces.*stretch* Bored now. *yawn*


----------



## willa2602 (Mar 18, 2011)

Haha, I gotta get me one of them cats! My cat doesn't know my mice are in the shed, but while they were in my room he was like "MICE, MICE, I can SEE them but I can't GET them!!!"
Naw, alright, i wouldn't eat them, but you know what i mean!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

Can you sign me up for a few moustress? I love the blue and the little brindles!!! who are the parents from?


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

My cats used to go into the mousery every night when I opened it for mousework. They sat and watched the mousies in their plexi tanks. It was like TV for them, I think...they got bored and now they only get excited if one of them or a wild mouse is on the loose. They then come to me and meow and lead me to the spot they spotted them. Sort of like Lassie running to tell the folks back at the house, "Timmy's fallen into the well...come quick and save him..."

It gets me on my knees with my chosen implements for mousie capture, a stick and a Toob plugged at one end. I've gotten quite good at catwork.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

thm: They came from nuedaimice. Are you in Wisconsin? If so, I may be able to deliver in a few weeks, depending on where you live.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

No im in KS. I had hoped to do some more with the trucking, but there's something going on and it may take a bit, I guess from what I've heard.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

They just moved, I think. I've been wondering when I'd hear from her again.*le sigh*

AWK; I'm started to talk like her!


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL! Well hopefully she'll keep us posted.  What genders are the blue and the creamy looking brindle?
-Using FMB like chat


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I should have sexed them when they were less furry...I'll try tonight.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

LOL ok, well...if you see the truck in enough time, think of me. Otherwise, just know I like them!!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

'k! Thanks.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Here are some new pix of the curlies:


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Oooooh, I love the little one in the last pic, to the right of the milk lid. That coloring on the curly coat just looks so delicate and lovely!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

:agaie: He's brindled, apparently, and I think he's tri as well...he's got a very unusual distribution of the markings. I think this is indeed the sort of thing I thought might happen with a brindle/tri cross. I'll have to quiz ndm about it's exact heritage. I know I am looking at it wishing it wasn't curly so I could see the markings more clearly. I am fascinated by that one as well.

My problem with brindle/tri crosses was using c^e in the mix as I ended up with a lot of BEW's. Gull is one of those, and he makes gorgeous babies, but I think BEWs are always going to show up when you cross two meeces that both carry that gene and are yellow or brindled.

I want to know how many generations it took from the first brindle/tri cross and what the c locus dilutions involved. I'm betting on c^h for one, but have not the foggiest notion of what the other one might be. the other pale brindled one is interesting too.


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Oh luckely you live so far away, or else I was about to go mouscapping


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Soleya:

Take my meeces; please!

Yar, it's a long sea haul for here to thar. (it's Talk Like a Pirate day).


----------



## Soleya (May 24, 2011)

Wahaha my English is allready poor, so I'm not taking the risk to talk like a pirate also  haha


----------

